# Who would win, P shoal vs Cichlid Shoal



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well i'm looking around in the non p discussion and a lot of people are bagging on how piranhas are overrated and all even though sometimes they are.. but i was really wondering, is that true that cichlid could take out piranhas or would it be cichlids are more willing to fight since they are less skittish which cichlid owners seem to brag about.

let's say a shoal of any type of pygo vs any type of cichlid, about the same size etc.

also some 1v1 serrasalmus vs 1 cichlid.

just wanna hear some insight from P owners


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

do cichlids have teeth?
i know that some p's are skittish but i think when it comes down to fighting they will own.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

ya, i heard some cichlid have teeth some don't. i hear flowerhorn is the most vicious cichlid. also state which P you think would be the best fighter vs a certain type or all cichlids. vice-versa.

also, i hear how cichlids can't survive in P tanks.. its cuz they are freaking outnumbered! i wonder how it goes the other way around tho. P > C


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

P's will OWN!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

doviis aka wolf cichlids have some some canines....but i still think piranhas would own


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

IMO, what it comes down to is tank size and availability of food. i kept my oscars with my p's in a 30 gal for almost 3 months and they more than held their own, but then again, they came away with the "battlescars" where as the p's had no damage whatsoever. i've since moved my oscars over to a solitary tank now for fear that they WILL eventually become food. FINAL ANSWER: P's will take'em down!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boxer said:


> ya, i heard some cichlid have teeth some don't. i hear flowerhorn is the most vicious cichlid. also state which P you think would be the best fighter vs a certain type or all cichlids. vice-versa.
> 
> also, i hear how cichlids can't survive in P tanks.. its cuz they are freaking outnumbered! i wonder how it goes the other way around tho. P > C


 You've got to be kidding me right pal? Go back to the non-piranha forum and re-read the thousands of posts like this. fighting piranhas? cichlid shoals? give me a break.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> doviis aka wolf cichlids have some some canines....but i still think piranhas would own


 they are called pseudocanines, not canines.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

To breakdown what Beans is trying to say, is that cichlids are mean and territorial mofos. They would attack if a P would ever try to get close to their territory. But whats being territorial when hunger kicks in and you have a shoal of pseudocanines against a shoal of razor sharp teeths?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

exactly, I am not familiar with the Serra species but with Cariba and RBPs they are vicious predators when it comes to eating but are nowhere near as territorial as some cichlids species. If you kept say a jack dempsey and a rbp of equal size the JD would attack the rbp without regard if it saw it entering its territory, and what do you think happens when a JD tries to lock jaws with a rbp. the jd is going to lose its upper or lower lip.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think the cichlid might be the aggressor but once the piranha feels like attacking hes going to tear it up.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i hate these threads but then again im posting in 1 who the hell am i? its very simple boxer a cichlid is a aggresive territorial fish a pygo feels more comfortable in a schoal so 1 pygo vs 1 cichlid in a neutral tank the cichlid might win by bashin the hell outt it but if the p lives long enough to get damn hungry ill bet razor sharp teeth over big lips lol same thing with a schoal vs a schoal just on territory the cichlids would rule but when that hunger takes over no more cihlids

but cichlids are wayyy more aggresive than most p's generally but in the end im always betting on teeth when hungry enough


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

P's.....HAND"S DOWN


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the cichlids would probably harass the P's until they get sick of it and kill the cichlids, the p's would probably win because they got teeth, but it depends on the personality on the p's and the cichlids, ive heard stories when cichlids actually stressed p's to death...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Ps by far...







!


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

dont even trip about a cichlids beating a p'z theres really no way. lets compare them real quick. p's have very sharp teeth ( and lots of them), there very quick, and they were prettly much built to grab on to things and rip it apart. now chclids, they have some teeth (yet kind small and not as many) and there not as quick as p's, and IMO they look more like they are made for bloop' N pellets from the surface.

oh and also i hade a 10" dovii in a 150 with a 5" rb and sorry to say my dovii had no lips for a long time from trying to lip lock with the rb lol. and the rb had the occiasional fin np on his tail.

so over all i KNOW p's will dominate


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well i was unaware that cichlid didn't have razor sharp teeth or have teeth at all. i thought since they are carnivores, they would at least have some. i kinda get the point. cichlid do the talking and in the end piranhas do the swimming(walking if they could =P)


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

put a full grown p with a full grown cichlid and the p will have a nice lunch. no chance for cichlids even though they are very aggressive fish.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I did have a african chichlid with a p about 10 years ago. The cichlid beat the red up, and eventually the red jumped out behind the top of the tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

vlahos said:


> put a full grown p with a full grown cichlid and the p will have a nice lunch. no chance for cichlids even though they are very aggressive fish.


 Well, a piranha will often only attack if its cornered (how many will actually attack their owners hand when it's in the tank?) or to kill a prey item, and not because someone is swimming around on his property (like many cichlids do...)
I think a cichlid will have an advantage as long as it's about chasing/defending territory, but once it gets physical, it might be a different story...

But who cares anyways: cichlids and piranha's are simply incompatible - completely different fish, with conflicting lifestyles: imo. it's not even a comparison...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think piranhas all the way!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Cichlids and piranhas can be compatible. I once had a 6" red devil in a tank with 3 5-6" caribes and they all lived peacefully (for the most part). There was also a 3" jack dempsey in the tank. The story does not end well though. I got rid of two caribes and introduced a 5" piraya. Within hours the Red Devil (larger than the piraya) got it's face bitten completely off by the piraya. Two days later the jack dempsey was tore to pieces. It's trial and error.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

u kinda of proved judazz right scarfish.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

boxer said:


> u kinda of proved judazz right scarfish.


 Yeah, sort of. I did say "can be" compatible, which my caribes and cichlids were, until the murderous piraya entered the tank.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I believe I mentioned this in a previous thread. I've seen a red devil chase around a rbp around the tank for about 5 -10 minutes, but when the rbp got cornered and the red devil got bored with it, he (red devil) turned his back on the rbp and the rbp took about 80% of his tail fin with one bite and the rd didn't feel it.

What the rbp lacks in aggressiveness he more than makes up with his "tools".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Cichlids and piranhas can be compatible. I once had a 6" red devil in a tank with 3 5-6" caribes and they all lived peacefully (for the most part). There was also a 3" jack dempsey in the tank. The story does not end well though. I got rid of two caribes and introduced a 5" piraya. Within hours the Red Devil (larger than the piraya) got it's face bitten completely off by the piraya. Two days later the jack dempsey was tore to pieces. It's trial and error.


 I've had more or less the same with a couple of Kribensis Cichlids (pretty p*ssy fish for a cichlid, btw.) I kept with my reds.
I had a male that lived with my reds for about 9 months, until it was finally killed and eaten (this was after I introduced a female, which probably made him much more territorial/agressive).

What I meant when I said p's a cichlids are basically imcompatible is that they have completely different lifestyles, that just don't go well together. Territorial agression vs. predatory agression and a mouth ful of razors are simply a bad combination, since it will get physical: this can be immedeately, in a few days/weeks/months...
They can be kept together (as in being dumped in the same tank), but it sooner or later it will end up in the loss of fish...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no way could a piranha hang with a flashy male flowerhorn.. and yes they have vicious teeth. mine show more teeth then my piranhas do.

if your talking about puttin alot of piranha and alot of cichlids in a lake... i dont think the cichlids would even consider them a threat and just force them out of their territory.. Cichlids are not shoaling fish though, if you place two in a tank under 300 gallons they will flare as soon as they hit the water and start thrashing each other.. this is a pain in the ass to break up.

I have gotten bit quite a few times by juvi flowerhorns when feeding cause i hold the pellets 3-5 inches above the water and they will jump up and rip the shrimp out of my hand, not a smart idea to put your hand unprotected into the tank for even 5 seonds. im not so worried about getting nailed by a piranha.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The look of a mettalic warrior.








The dead male showfish i just received has big teeth that stick out, also when you pull the lip back you can see how big they are, you can also see the teeth sticking up on this fish.


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

DAMN!!!! that flowerhorn is BAD ASS!!!!!!!!! when it comes down to it, i think the p's would win just because of their weaponry and nature. when they get cornered, u can guarantee it will be a fight to the death and normally the p's opponent will back down, but i do have to admit that my jack dempsey does hold his own.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you have to factor in male fighter type cichlids, this flowerhorn is not that dominant, but one with a huge head has a fightign advantage over any fish. Big heads deflect head on attacks and turn the bodies to do deliver side blows.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Do cichlids shoal too? I havent seen or heard a shoal of cichlids, because as far as i know, they are territorial. Please correct me if there's any. I have a FH with my four pygos, the FH is very cocky and fearles but to an extent. The FH always chase the P's around and it doesnt attack from behind. Seems like nothing really scares him. They are all the same size, (3inches). And it seems very intelligent, it checks out first on anything that drops in the tank face to face, while imposing its authority even to my hand. And i can sometimes touch the FH when I'm picking up scraps of goldfish or koi head and it doesnt bother him that much, while the P's are on the other side of the tank, suspicously scared. But i dunno if i can still plunge my arm in the tank when those P's reach about 5-7 inches.

But i dunno if cichlids would match solitary P's like spilos and elongs, has anybody tried it before?

The pic is my FH squabbling on the piranha-severed koi thats twice their size.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

By the way, the FH shared its consequence of fin nip. Half of its tailfin is been nipped from below.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well from what i've learned they don't seem to shoal or have much teeth to do sh*t. p's are territorial, but they still shoal -_-. i guess cichlids are good in a tank to liven things up or so than get their ass kicked in the end


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bro thats a little baby flowerhorn, that thing will grow to 13-15 inches in a year... twice the size of a piranha, and it cant definately rip them apart.


----------



## bra-man (Aug 2, 2003)

For the record some cichlids, even red devils do form loose schoals in very large tanks. I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the cichlids found in the same waters as piranha are not that aggressive. Most of the very aggressive new world cichlids (with maybe the exception of pikes) are all found in central america where there are no pirahna. It's just not a fair comparison between a pirahna and a cichlid in terms of fighting. You could compare cichlids and sunfish or cichlids and bass, because they fill the same niche in their respective environments. I think it would be better to compare piranha and maybe african tiger fish, brycon ,exos, wolffish, or other piranha as far as who would win in a fight. When first got my spilo(4.5") I put him in my tank with my huge blackbelt(12+") the spilo started taking chunks out of my blackbelt's tail. The blackbelt is the most aggressive cichlid I've ever had and could have easily killed the spilo. But he didn't see the spilo as major threat so he just gave the spilo a little chase and went on about his business. A couple of days of that and I would have had a finless bb. Just goes to show they're ways of living make for a bad fight comparision. It's a little more scientific than who gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha yeah well serras are little parasites really. Just look for a cheap meal nipping someones fins, the piranha is a cool machine no doubt.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> The look of a mettalic warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya look at the teeth on mine


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > The look of a mettalic warrior.
> ...


 i had a 12 inch oscar ripped apart the moment i let the room.he was in there first noone suvies in here








there organized killing machines the big ones eat first and the little ones drool and waith there turn.


----------



## bikethief (Oct 26, 2003)

I have several flower horns and I can attest to their mean demeanor. I can imagine it locking lips bith one of my RB's. Gruesome. The only cichlid in my collection that i would put up against an RB is my V.Haitiensis aka "black nasty cichlid." (no, i didn'y make up this nickname. check the books) This thing has a massive body and is almost as nimble as a P. nice set of teeth too.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

statements like that are ludicrous... you through a 12 inch oscar into a tank with piranhas which were hungry.. what is wrong with this picture... first of all oscars are bitches. Im talking about real cichlids here... not little prissy fish. Secondly why dont you throw the piranhas into a tank with the cichlid so they are shocked and are easily killed? Piranhas are tiny fish for their length... plus people exagerate their length. compare a large piranha.. 12+ inches to this FH in a 75 gallon tank. Hes only 13+ but if measured like people measure piranhas around here he would be 19". They can also grow this size in under 1 year. Almost all of the lfs flowerhorns are females so they will only grow to 10









The mouth on your RBPs is probably the size of this guys eyeball. If you do the math he is somewhere between 8-10 inches tall and 3 inches wide. I watched a Jack dempsey grow up with an RBP and beat the thing to death almost and a JD is considered a wimpy cichlid.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey bdking,

Can you tell the difference between a FH with a hard head or a water head based on first observation alone? Or do water heads get bigger than hard heads or vice versa?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i thought jds were one of the more aggressive cichlids

Look it's plain and simple if you put 12 cichlids and 12 p's the p's would win....you wanna know why

THE CICHLIDS WOULD KILL EACH OTHER BEFORE EVER LOOKING AT THE PIRANHAS!!! NO CONTEST!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> i thought jds were one of the more aggressive cichlids
> 
> Look it's plain and simple if you put 12 cichlids and 12 p's the p's would win....you wanna know why
> 
> THE CICHLIDS WOULD KILL EACH OTHER BEFORE EVER LOOKING AT THE PIRANHAS!!! NO CONTEST!


 how bout put 12 serras in with 12 cichlids. the serras won't shoal so u never know. in the end it will be 1 piranha left


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

JDs are a very mild mannered cichlid... they only grow 8 inches. They are only aggressive compared to community fish. in the wild, cichlids do coexist with piranhas.. and schoals of peacock bass which are a type of cichlid eat piranhas as a primary staple food. The sick ones occasionaly get eaten by piranha, but if you got to B.Scotts house he has a large tank of temensis and he feeds cariba to them... no contest.







...same fish that broke bob hares hand. Considering Doviis are even more of a killing machine, you could throw 5 cariba in at once for food for one. a 3 foot dovii or umbee would easily dispose of a large piranha.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

bd, you didnt answer my question.







Beans is sad.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

oh i forgot...sorry beans. i put it in a new post.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> statements like that are ludicrous... you through a 12 inch oscar into a tank with piranhas which were hungry.. what is wrong with this picture... first of all oscars are bitches. Im talking about real cichlids here... not little prissy fish. Secondly why dont you throw the piranhas into a tank with the cichlid so they are shocked and are easily killed? Piranhas are tiny fish for their length... plus people exagerate their length. compare a large piranha.. 12+ inches to this FH in a 75 gallon tank. Hes only 13+ but if measured like people measure piranhas around here he would be 19". They can also grow this size in under 1 year. Almost all of the lfs flowerhorns are females so they will only grow to 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no thie oscar was in there first.i had him for a year.the piranhas were added.they were supose to be in shock cause of new location.its a 90 gallon tank enogh room.idddint do what said


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I definatly think a Piranha shoal would win!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

after seeing my pacu bite a goldfish in half and swallow and break a goldfish in 2. i think a pacu shoal would rape =P


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

was wondering if you can put a piraya with red bellys, i have a 72 gallon bow front , with three reds 7to 8 " ,was maybe looking into buying a 6"piraya


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

easy call cichlid=luch, piranha=out to lunch end result cichlid turn into piranha sh*t!! haha


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

f*ck flower horns there p*ssy's!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok! the clueless can keep on believing what they want, people who have kept both no what the deal is. The most aggressive of Ps that i own cannot hold a torch to any flowerhorn i have ever had.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my 1" rbp will pop your flowerhorn's head


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boxer said:


> my 1" rbp will pop your flowerhorn's head


 So, you would be one of the people BDKING referenced as have never owned a cichlid in your life. Here is another uninformed response to yours "my 5" tyre track eel would swallow your 1"rbp alive".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> was wondering if you can put a piraya with red bellys, i have a 72 gallon bow front , with three reds 7to 8 " ,was maybe looking into buying a 6"piraya


 Yes, you can - but eventually, you'll have to upgrade your tank, since a 72g is too small for 4 pygo's for life (especially since you plan to get a piraya - on average, they need more room than reds).

btw: I suggest you to start a new thread about this: it will give you much more responses, and also it won't 'derail' this retarded discussion (not that I mind, tho...)


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

boxer said:


> my 1" rbp will pop your flowerhorn's head


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> statements like that are ludicrous... you through a 12 inch oscar into a tank with piranhas which were hungry.. what is wrong with this picture... first of all oscars are bitches. Im talking about real cichlids here... not little prissy fish. Secondly why dont you throw the piranhas into a tank with the cichlid so they are shocked and are easily killed? Piranhas are tiny fish for their length... plus people exagerate their length. compare a large piranha.. 12+ inches to this FH in a 75 gallon tank. Hes only 13+ but if measured like people measure piranhas around here he would be 19". They can also grow this size in under 1 year. Almost all of the lfs flowerhorns are females so they will only grow to 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oscars are Bitches? What? My oscar that is with my P's is one tough son of a bitch. I tried Red Devils and flowerhorns and they were eaten. Oscars are SMART enough to relize they have nothing on Piranha's. I agree this thread is an unfiarcomparison, but don't trash oscars, They are the only cichlid I have respect for.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm if you bought it from an lfs.. its a left over worthless female flowerhorn. Why dont you put a full grown 14" male in with your RBP. I have a 12" which ill gladly feed anyone RBPs to in south jersey. You are comparing this crapo fake lfs flowerhorn to oscars? You need to get some real cichlids... like i said, why dont you put you find a dovii or peacock bass with your piranhas. There is not one person keeps dovii and piranhas that would not agree. Piranhas = scavengers... eat dead and weak fish.. Dovii = true predator...Again.. in nature where the larger cichlids exist with piranhas they eat piranhas.

lets see a picture of a piranha actively following a hand... i have never seen one under lights of a piranha doing this because they are scared of peoples hands.
movie


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hmm if you bought it from an lfs.. its a left over worthless female flowerhorn. Why dont you put a full grown 14" male in with your RBP. I have a 12" which ill gladly feed anyone RBPs to in south jersey. You are comparing this crapo fake lfs flowerhorn to oscars? You need to get some real cichlids... like i said, why dont you put you find a dovii or peacock bass with your piranhas. There is not one person keeps dovii and piranhas that would not agree. Piranhas = scavengers... eat dead and weak fish.. Dovii = true predator...Again.. in nature where the larger cichlids exist with piranhas they eat piranhas.
> 
> lets see a picture of a piranha actively following a hand... i have never seen one under lights of a piranha doing this because they are scared of peoples hands.
> movie


 actually some one posted a rbp really attacking his hand
it was charging the glass like a madman and biting the glass


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > my 1" rbp will pop your flowerhorn's head
> ...


 i have a convict, jack dempsey, and jewel. the convict is quite aggressive but its still gets bitched around by.. the f***ing FIDDLER CRAB


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > hmm if you bought it from an lfs.. its a left over worthless female flowerhorn. Why dont you put a full grown 14" male in with your RBP. I have a 12" which ill gladly feed anyone RBPs to in south jersey. You are comparing this crapo fake lfs flowerhorn to oscars? You need to get some real cichlids... like i said, why dont you put you find a dovii or peacock bass with your piranhas. There is not one person keeps dovii and piranhas that would not agree. Piranhas = scavengers... eat dead and weak fish.. Dovii = true predator...Again.. in nature where the larger cichlids exist with piranhas they eat piranhas.
> ...


I've seen a similar red at my lfs as well - it hung out in the back of the tank, but as soon as I touched the tank glass with my finger, he would charge it with full speed, crashing into the glass. It also followed my hand around like a psycho, trying to bite it (and this was not feeding-related agression, since it had feeders in his tank...)
Not common, but certainly not a one-of-a-kind thing.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boxer said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 JDs, Jewels, and Cons are far from Predatory cichlids. They are all agressive and territorial but a true predator cichlid would be the Dovii, Jag, RD, Haitensis, Umbee, Trimac, Islantum, Malawi Eye Biter. Throw one of those in your current tank situation and your RBPs and fiddler crab would all be dead.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Imo., (virtually) all posts made here are generalizations based on assumption and/or a single occurances...

Anyone who wants to find out the 'definitive' answer, should have to take these steps (somewhat based on a scientific approach):
- Get a 500+ gallon tank, divide in up in two equal sections (with a divider that doesn't allow the fish to see each other), and put a shoal of piranha's or a single one (depending on the species you want to "test") on one side, and a group or solitary cichlid (again, depending on the species) on the other side.
- let all fish be until they are 100% acclimatized.
- remove the divider, see what happens, and take notes of your observations
- *repeat at least a couple of dozen times*
- the conclusions drawn from this would to a certain extent yield defintive answers, and *only* for the two species involved in the experiment, and only in those circumstances that prevailed in the tank at the time of the experiment.
- repeat above with *all* species you want to know the outcome of, and all sorts of likley circumstances (water chemistry, temperature, pH, light, tank set-up, different numbers of fish in case of shoals, etc., etc., etc....)

Until it's done, enjoy guessing, generalizing and making assumptions...









Again, just my 2 cents...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

10 bux says they'll be friends.

i see that cichlids are courageous but they still don't pack the punch needed. when my piranhas hunt down a fish, the cichlids try to steal it, big mistake. from my experience, its like, "You eat my food, you become my food"


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

piranha's will OWN!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree that a piranha coudl win if it wanted to.. just like that crazy RBP. If they had the attitude they would win, but they dont have the attitude to attack their reflection so hard they actually break their backs.. something that happens every once in awhile with FH.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that's what you call stupidity not aggressiveness








i'm suprised flowerhorns don't have flat heads from all the ramming they do. i'd like to see a FH ram a piranha and see how long that will last. if it was against my spilo, maybe it might kick its ass but not against my 1st piranha, a super red named boxer jr


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X,
I thought your brandtii was the baddest thing around?



> This one is extremely aggressive, surface eater, goldfish hunter, and people hater... yep he is a very sweet pet.


And from your web page....Pure Aggression.



> Serrsalmus Brandtii should not be kept with any other Brandtii or any fish of any kind. This Piranha may aggressively and viciously attack any moving or flashing objects, living or inanimate, including plecos and heaters. Some pictures within maybe be of a highly violent nature (maybe).
> The Brandtii has evolved to have a particulary massive lower jaw, which is usefull for crushing the skulls of their prey. The fish normally targets the tail end of its prey first, imobilizing it, the it frequently delivers a head blow. By swallowing the head of their prey, Brandtii assure no retaliation can be made.


Doesnt sound like the p*ssy you are making piranhas to be.









I dont really care about these topics as I am sure both species have there value to the owners of them. I just thought this was a little funny.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i guess this is something someone un-biased has to decide in a controlled study.

well we can also say "winning" as other things just besides killing. we can talk about winning as which fish bitches the other around the tank.

from my experience(2days lol) cichlids are very badass. my jack dempsey had a whole rosie in his mouth and had the head pop out. the convict pulled it right out and stole it. although the spilo scared the convict away and ate the scraps


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Cichlids do not normally shoal as they are very terratorial. The result you will most likely get if you drop say 6 cichlids and 6 P's in a tank is the P's all huddled together and the cic's picking out their own terratories and as the cic's start to fight among themselves over terratory the P's will sneak up from behind and start taking bites. Then when the cic's turn around the P's will just retreat to the other end of the tank and wait for the next inter-cichlid conflict to start and sneak up on them again. eventually the cic's tails will all be gone and the P's will just finish them off as they can no longer swim away.


----------

